# openrc + dhcpcd + tosh.sat. r15-s829-failed wireless[SOLVED]

## tbrass

[updated at bottom]

Hi,

I can't figure out how to get wireless up on my laptop. Connecting via ethernet is fine, but wireless leaves me with all sorts of errors & I was hoping that you might be able to help me! I've been searching through everything that d2_racing & Neddy Seagon have written, but I keep missing some essential step.

I am trying to connect to my home wireless ap, which is configured with WPA2-PSK. It worked when I had windows installed, and it worked with a pcmcia wireless card using Mint (Only Mint & Gentoo have ever successfully booted up livecds on this laptop, which I find very, very strange), but I have yet to get either the internal Intel 2200BG or the Netgear PCMCIA card to register properly.

At first, I was getting all sorts of SIOCSIFFLANGS errors w/ wpa_supplicant in initscripts, so thought that this might be a policykit/dbus problem. (I am running LXDE & Xfce on top of X1.8, with 2.6.34-gentoo as a kernel). So, I removed policykit & consolekit. Still unable to connect using wpa_supplicant--if I try as unprivileged me, I get ioctl errors. As root, I get EAPOL errors (but I am not trying to use EAP--just wpa2-psk) 

Any help would be greatly appreciated--below you'll find 1) my hw 2) modules 3) config 4)error messages. I apologize for going overboard on the info below, but I am out of ideas and wanted to make sure that you had as much info as possible to go on.

In an ideal world, I would like to have wireless start-up at boot (I am booting into terminal, but almost immediately do 'startx') and connect to my home network (WPA-psk... could potentially start a radius server, but not sure if I am ready for an always-on server... if I go that route, I'd also like to do an encrypted tunnel through that server at all times (yes, would need to start using dynamicdns). I think that I would like it to bridge multiple connections (eth0, eth1, wlan0) if they exist, unless you think that is excessive  :Wink: . and finally, if my wireless ap scan cannot find any of my saved networks, I'd like to be able to manually select an open network for my connection--but I can do that on my own time. 

Thanks so much!

1) Here's my setup:

SBG900 cable modem (dynamic IP) passthrough to zyxel x550 (running NAT & WPA2)

lappy: Toshiba Satellite R15-S829 (with greatly restricted bios and potentially interrupt sharing problems that linux does not like)

Networking: (lspci):

```
00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)
```

Networking (optional): Netgear WG511T PCMCIA Card

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

Modules

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

lib80211_crypt_ccmp     3703  0 

ipv6                  184758  8 

snd_seq_dummy           1146  0 

snd_seq_oss            20104  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      4582  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                34050  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4633  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            28032  0 

snd_mixer_oss          10463  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipw2200               136388  0 

libipw                 32572  1 ipw2200

lib80211                3765  3 lib80211_crypt_ccmp,ipw2200,libipw

wacom                  20313  0 

acpi_cpufreq            5004  0 

ath5k                 126247  0 

ath                     7172  1 ath5k

snd_intel8x0           21994  0 

pcmcia                 44456  0 

snd_ac97_codec         84796  1 snd_intel8x0

e100                   24122  0 

sr_mod                 10458  0 

firewire_ohci          16626  0 

sdhci_pci               5622  0 

sdhci                  14688  1 sdhci_pci

yenta_socket           19583  0 

rsrc_nonstatic          8456  1 yenta_socket

firewire_core          35523  1 firewire_ohci

cdrom                  26970  1 sr_mod

ac97_bus                 834  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                53430  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              13493  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

iTCO_wdt                8651  0 

snd                    39698  9 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               4465  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5971  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

rtc_cmos                8309  0 

rtc_core               11326  1 rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 1721  1 rtc_core

joydev                  6888  0 

toshiba_acpi            7207  0 

shpchp                 22583  0 
```

```
$ modinfo ath5k

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoojune15/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko

version:        0.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.

author:         Nick Kossifidis

author:         Jiri Slaby

srcversion:     0D8DBC6B1979E91D89FB94B

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

...

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000207sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        ath

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoojune15 mod_unload PENTIUMM 

parm:           debug:uint

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)

parm:           all_channels:Expose all channels the device can use. (bool)
```

```
$ modinfo ipw2200

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoojune15/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2x00/ipw2200.ko

firmware:       ipw2200-bss.fw

firmware:       ipw2200-sniffer.fw

firmware:       ipw2200-ibss.fw

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

version:        1.2.2kdmprq

description:    Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver

srcversion:     8B74220D41CEA1F045E92C4

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004224sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

...

alias:          pci:v00008086d0000104Fsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00001043sv00008086sd00002762bc*sc*i*

...

alias:          pci:v00008086d00001043sv00008086sd00002701bc*sc*i*

depends:        libipw,lib80211

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoojune15 mod_unload PENTIUMM 

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           associate:auto associate when scanning (default off) (int)

parm:           auto_create:auto create adhoc network (default on) (int)

parm:           led:enable led control on some systems (default 0 off) (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           channel:channel to limit associate to (default 0 [ANY]) (int)

parm:           rtap_iface:create the rtap interface (1 - create, default 0) (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionalitis (int)

parm:           qos_burst_enable:enable QoS burst mode (int)

parm:           qos_no_ack_mask:mask Tx_Queue to no ack (int)

parm:           burst_duration_CCK:set CCK burst value (int)

parm:           burst_duration_OFDM:set OFDM burst value (int)

parm:           mode:network mode (0=BSS,1=IBSS,2=Monitor) (int)

parm:           bt_coexist:enable bluetooth coexistence (default off) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:enable hardware crypto (default off) (int)

parm:           cmdlog:allocate a ring buffer for logging firmware commands (int)

parm:           roaming:enable roaming support (default on) (int)

parm:           antenna:select antenna 1=Main, 3=Aux, default 0 [both], 2=slow_diversity (choose the one with lower background noise) (int)
```

My Config (please let me know if you need more)

```
/etc/conf.d $ cat wpa_supplicant 

# conf.d file for wpa_supplicant

#

# Please check man 8 wpa_supplicant for more information about the options

# wpa_supplicant accepts.

#

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_args="-c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -u -i wlan0 -D wext -N -ieth1 -Dwext -u -dd -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth1=( "dhcpcd" )
```

```
/etc/conf.d $ cat modules

# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

modules="acpi-cpufreq wacom ipw2200"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

module_ipw2200_args="mode=0"

#="auto_create=0 associate=1 mode=0"
```

```
/etc $ cat dhcpcd.conf

# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.

# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

# Most distributions have NTP support.

# Respect the network MTU.

option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname
```

*as you can see, I have been trying a lot of different ctrl_interface_groups, hoping that it might make a difference. and no. I haven't found the right one.

```
/etc/wpa_supplicant $ cat wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

#ctrl_interface_group=sys

#ctrl_interface_group=root

#ctrl_interface_group=adm

#ctrl_interface_group=daemon

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

#ctrl_interface_group=messagebus

#ctrl_interface_group=plugdev

#ctrl_interface_group=netdev

#ctrl_interface_group=bin

ap_scan=2

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="J&T"

   scan_ssid=1

#   bssid=[edited,notused]

   proto=RSN

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

#   psk="**secret passphrase**"

   psk=**generated by wpa_passphrase**

   priority=0

}
```

And with dbus,  I have tried "policy user=root" "policy group="plugdev", etc. etc.)

```
/etc/dbus-1/system.d $ cat wpa_supplicant.conf 

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy group="wheel">

                <allow own="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <allow send_destination="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <allow send_interface="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <allow own="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <allow send_destination="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <allow send_interface="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <allow receive_sender="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1" receive_type="signal"/>

   </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <deny send_destination="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <deny send_interface="fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant"/>

                <deny own="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <deny send_destination="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <deny send_interface="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1"/>

                <deny receive_sender="fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1" receive_type="signal"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>
```

```

$ iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

gre0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:308  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

$ ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [macaddr]  

          inet addr:192.168.10.23  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: [blah] Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1684844 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1

          TX packets:790901 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2142625974 (1.9 GiB)  TX bytes:67330557 (64.2 MiB)

gre0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-CF-00-C0-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1476  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4271 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:347836 (339.6 KiB)  TX bytes:347836 (339.6 KiB)

tunl0     Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr   

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:6c:3e:3d:f4  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
$ uname -a

Linux hal-l-top 2.6.34-gentoojune15 #1 Tue Jun 15 21:41:46 EDT 2010 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 $ qlist -I dbus -v

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86

dev-libs/eggdbus-0.6

dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.1

sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24

$ qlist -I net-wireless -v

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware-3.1

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.9.4.4119.20100201

net-wireless/wifi-radar-1.9.9

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.2-r2

$ qlist -I -v net-dns

net-dns/openresolv-3.3.4

$ qlist -I -v net-misc

net-misc/dhcpcd-5.1.2-r1

net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2

(etc)

$ qlist -I xorg-server -v

x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0

```

And finally, the variety of errors that I have encountered:

Via Initscript:

```
$ sudo /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

* Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon...

Providing DBus service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant'.

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=2

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     4a 26 54                                          J&T             

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='J&T'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: [edited]

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=2

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     4a 26 54                                          J&T             

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='J&T'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

Could not set interface eth1 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

Failed to add interface eth1

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

Removing interface wlan0

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

* Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                            [!!]

* ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

Netgear - manual:

```
$ wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -iwlan0

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[IEEE80211_IOCTL_SETPARAM]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Permission denied

Failed to initialize driver interface
```

Netgear - manual - wext driver:

```
$ wpa_supplicant -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -iwlan0

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

socket(PF_PACKET): Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Permission denied
```

but this works (I had turned off the intel wireless radio):

```
$ sudo iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

gre0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      No scan results

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:23:69:82[edited]

etc.etc.etc.
```

Update: partially working? But very much a kludgey-hack

This has got to be in the running for the longest post, and for that, I apologize.

I restarted the laptop, with no wpa_supplicant in my initscripts, but with a LAN cable plugged in. Using sudo, I can start wlan0 (the pcmcia atheros card), but I cannot start get a proper DNS assignment using eth1-I would like to a) not have to be privileged, b) not have to start up a lan connection 1st (what am I going to do when I am not in reach of a cable?) and c) be able to use my internal wireless, if at all possible! Help would be greatly appreciated.

not working as unprivileged me, even though I tried to configure both wpa_supplicant.conf AND dbus to use 'group = wheel'

```
$ wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -u

Providing DBus service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant'.

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=2

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     4a 26 54                                          J&T             

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='J&T'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Operation not permitted

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

WEXT: Failed to clear to disconnect

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

WEXT: SIOCSIWAUTH(param 7 value 0x1) failed: Operation not permitted)

socket(PF_PACKET): Operation not permitted

Failed to add interface wlan0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Operation not permitted

Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT

State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

WEXT: SIOCSIWAUTH(param 4 value 0x0) failed: Operation not permitted)

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Cancelling scan request

Cancelling authentication timeout

WEXT: SIOCSIWAUTH(param 7 value 0x0) failed: Operation not permitted)

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

WEXT: Failed to clear to disconnect

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Permission denied
```

Working w/ sudo

```
sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -u

Providing DBus service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant'.

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=2

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     4a 26 54                                          J&T             

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='J&T'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: (removed)

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface wlan0

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

Trying to associate with SSID 'J&T'

Cancelling scan request

WPA: clearing own WPA/RSN IE

Automatic auth_alg selection: 0x1

WPA: No WPA/RSN IE available from association info

WPA: Set cipher suites based on configuration

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22): (removed)

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

State: SCANNING -> ASSOCIATING

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

wpa_driver_wext_associate

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

wpa_driver_wext_set_psk

Setting authentication timeout: 60 sec 0 usec

EAPOL: External notification - EAP success=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - EAP fail=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portControl=Auto

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=11

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

Scan results did not fit - trying larger buffer (8192 bytes)

Received 4915 bytes of scan results (12 BSSes)

BSS: Start scan result update 1

AssocResp IE wireless event - hexdump(len=16): (removed)

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x11003 ([UP][LOWER_UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'wlan0' added

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b15 len=20

Wireless event: new AP: secret

Association info event

resp_ies - hexdump(len=16):secret

State: ASSOCIATING -> ASSOCIATED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

Associated to a new BSS: BSSID=secret

No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

Select network based on association information

Network configuration found for the current AP

WPA: Using WPA IE from AssocReq to set cipher suites

WPA: Selected cipher suites: group 16 pairwise 16 key_mgmt 2 proto 2

WPA: clearing AP WPA IE

WPA: clearing AP RSN IE

WPA: using GTK CCMP

WPA: using PTK CCMP

WPA: using KEY_MGMT WPA-PSK

WPA: Set own WPA IE default - hexdump(len=22):...
```

but, I still can't daemonize the wlan/dbus process or get proper association with eth1

```
sudo wpa_supplicant -g -u -Dwext -ieth1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -B

Global control interface '-u'

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=2

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=3):

     4a 26 54                                          J&T             

scan_ssid=1 (0x1)

proto: 0x2

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x10

group: 0x10

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='J&T'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: (removed)

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

Using existing control interface directory.

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

Added interface eth1
```

and this I just don't understand at all:

```

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"J&T"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: removed  

          Bit Rate=48 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"J&T"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: (removed   

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=84/100  Signal level=-45 dBm  Noise level=-84 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:13

$ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr removed 

          inet addr:169.254.72.39  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1531 (1.4 KiB)  TX bytes:2322 (2.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000 Memory:cffff000-cfffffff 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr removed

          inet addr:192.168.10.26  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2929 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3228 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:751053 (733.4 KiB)  TX bytes:407995 (398.4 KiB)
```

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated! (I think, again, that part of the problem might have to do with interrupt sharing... with an unfriendly Toshiba bios, is there any way to mask or reset the eth1 IRQ?)

EDIT: now works. not sure why. Thanks!Last edited by tbrass on Mon Apr 30, 2012 4:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## F4rm0r

I do not read through that.... but I do no that you must install the wireless unit in your kernel... did you do that?

----------

